# Help with Powder blue gourami!!!



## livebearer (May 17, 2008)

My gourami got trapped in my rock centerpieces hole as he was to big to get through. I ended up having to help him out other wise he would not have made it. He is swimming in the tank right now but not to fast and not slow either, almost just gliding a little. (Its a 55 gal if that matters) His sides and top and bottom got scraped pretty good, I dont see cuts but the scales have been completely stripped in spots. The other fish seem to be leaving him alone and he seems ok but Im not so sure. I put some API Stress Coat in the tank, but was wondering what else I should do if anything. If he will be OK how long should it take for him to go back to normal? Hope you can help. Thanks


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

trapped? How did you arrive at this conclusion?


----------



## livebearer (May 17, 2008)

Well he was flopping back and forth for about 10 minutes and couldnt get out without me helping him out. Once he was free he had the scrapes all over him.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
i had something like that happen to a couple of tiger barbs,
they kept getting stuck in a hole in the wood that i had in the tank,
i had to remove the wood and create a large hole,you should remove the offending decoration as this will probably happen again.
you can put some Melafix in the water,and hopefully if you are
lucky he will make it,keep the water as clean as possible
as this will help him not to get a secondary infection.


----------



## james481 (Jun 26, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your fish. If it were me, I would probably transfer him to a quarantine tank, or if that's not available, maybe one of those floatable breeding boxes in your main tank to ensure no other fish mess with him as he's trying to heal (especially if there are any more blue gourami in the tank). I would also be treating him with Melafix and Pimafix, to try and prevent any bacterial or fungal infections that he's probably now very susceptible to.


----------

